
Lisp Web Server From Scratch using Hunchentoot and Nginx - hvs
http://zaries.wordpress.com/2010/11/09/lisp-web-server-from-scratch-using-hunchentoot-and-nginx/
======
rickmode
Common Lisp may be worth another look. I've been loving Clojure for the past
few months but this looks promising.

Quicklisp looks especially nice, hopefully solving the packaging and
dependency situation.

------
dragonquest
A tutorial using Quicklisp :) its so nice to see a flurry of activity around
it. It seems it was the shot in the arm much needed for CL.

~~~
zachbeane
A hot new book didn't hurt, either...

~~~
thomas11
I got this mail from No Starch Press:

 _Hey There Lisp Lover, We're sending you this email because you ordered
Conrad Barski's Land of Lisp. We just wanted to let you know that because we
received so many orders from so many awesome people in such a short amount of
time, we ran out of our supply of books here in the office. [...]_

Congrats, drcode!

~~~
dragonquest
Good for them and Conrad. No Starch press always impresses me with their
general geekiness and awesomeness. I've never actually read a bad book from
them. If someone is interested in Linux I heartily recommend their 'How Linux
Works' title for an internals tutorial.

------
qjz

      hunchentoot_stop ()
      {
          echo -n "Stopping Lisp Hunchentoot Server process..."
          echo ""
    
          # 6200 is the port to signal end of lisp process
          (telnet 127.0.0.1 6200 &) > /dev/null
          (sleep 7)
      }
    

Surely, there must be a better alternative for shutting down the process.
Telnet? Really?

~~~
Xurinos
Any number of triggers would work. :) You can always modify his code with an
approach that is more to your liking.

------
SageRaven
Looks cool. May give it a spin.

Somewhat related... I've been reading HN long enough to know that HN itself is
run on some kind of Lisp (or is it Arc?). Is there an old post to HN that
outlines the configuration of the software used?

------
kenjackson
Can you really saying that this is from "scratch" when using substantial
prebuilt components? Isn't that like saying, "cookies from scratch using Betty
Crocker cookie dough"?

~~~
malkia
So you start building it with nano-machines? or FPGA at least?

~~~
kenjackson
Note, I said "substantial prebuilt". If you're using eggs and butter, sure. If
you're using a Lisp compiler and a standard library, sure.

But Hunchentoot is a friggin web server.

------
sedachv
This is way too much work just to get a web server set up.

